# Happy Birthday to me!!!



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

happy 29th to me in 5 hours and 45 mins.

I would like a pony, a base ball bat and a dollie... HA HA just being funny... I'd take some more aquariums, HA HA, I don't need any more aquariums...

I'm going to red lobster, then out to shoot pool tomorrow...


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

What kind of dollie? <grin>

bob


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Happy birthday Joey!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Happy B-day! Hope you have a good one!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> What kind of dollie?
> 
> bob


PARTEN :slywink:8-[ kidding.. how about one that is 5'2 to 6'0 98-135 pounds blond or brown hair.. 8)

my grandmother sent me a card but I can't open it because it's only the 4th and not the 5th.
thanks every one... I hope it goes good for me it's been a long week sunday we had a uninvited guest and I don't mean animal...


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy birthday Joey
1 more year !! 1 more year !! 1 more year !! 1 more year !! 1 more year !!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

THANKS, it was okay... it could of been better let just say something happen(medical, and I don't want to talk about it.).. but thanks for all the kind happy birthdays..


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm better now, got to be with all the fishy friends today...


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Happy belated b-day Joey.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pam916 said:


> Happy belated b-day Joey.


thanks, finely got to have my birthday today(well sunday).... calling the doc today...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy late birthday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks,


----------

